# Why the new 5D will be cheaper than the current 5D



## ttmphotography (Oct 19, 2011)

I have been reading here a bunch about how most people hope the next 5D released will be under 3K.
I am thinking it will be cheaper than the current 5D because the 1D that was just released came in at 6,800 and currently they sell for 7,000

So, if you go off of that then the 5D can also be priced lower than the current model. I am hopeful of 2-2.5K


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 19, 2011)

wishful thinking....


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Oct 19, 2011)

Honestly, the likelihood of the third generation of 5D being under 3K, is unrealistic. Considering the massive following of a camera that has yet to be released yet alone announced, I can see the price around 4K. We'll just have to see if it's worth it


----------



## ttmphotography (Oct 19, 2011)

I guess it depends what they do to make it better. I would love it to just have everything the 7D has but be full frame. If that is the case it should be doable for a reasonable price.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2011)

ttmphotography said:


> I am thinking it will be cheaper than the current 5D because the 1D that was just released came in at 6,800 and currently they sell for 7,000



Not to be picky, but it wasn't released at $6800 - it was announced at $6800. The distinction matters - the four new supertele lenses were announced at certain prices, then Canon raised those prices by 8-11% before the lenses were actually released for sale. Let's hope they don't do that again!

Even assuming they don't, the 1D X is a bit cheaper than the 1DsIII, but significantly more expensive than the 1D IV. In fact, although the 1DsIII goes for $7K now, it launched at $8K, meaning the price for the 1D X is close to halfway between the 1D IV and 1DsIII. As the replacement for both current 1-series bodies, it may be that Canon is trying to soften the blow for 1D IV owners, and also to sweeten the pot for 1DsIII owners (because financial 'compensation' for a loss of resolution might be more of an incentive than rhetoric).


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 19, 2011)

The indicative price of the 1Ds Mark III on Canon USA is still $6999.00. It remains to be seen whether there will be any difference between the announced 1D X price and actual purchase prices. Meanwhile, the 5D Mark II comes in at $2,499.00, despite the also significantly lower real-world price (and the rebate too). I don't see enough information to make any judgments about how a 5D replacement (if and when it's coming) will balance against the 1D X in pricing, but I've said before that I expect it to at least keep pace with inflation. That said, what that actually would represent is unknown (inflation has been pretty low for the entire period the 5D Mark II has been released) and I don't see Canon making a move to throw 5D Mark II cameras into the bargain bin just because a new camera will come along that may be close to the same price.


----------



## Picsfor (Oct 19, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> The indicative price of the 1Ds Mark III on Canon USA is still $6999.00.



Puzzled by that part of your statement, because Canons' site lists the 1Ds3 under archives - as in "a previous model".

So no one should be listing it at all... Except used.


----------



## 87vr6 (Oct 19, 2011)

Picsfor said:


> So no one should be listing it at all... Except used.



Unless someone has some that are still new because they haven't been sold yet? ???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> The indicative price of the 1Ds Mark III on Canon USA is still $6999.00.



Yes, it does now. Check the original press releases, though, e.g. DPR - _List price (body only)	US: $7,999, EU: â‚¬7,999_.


----------



## iaind (Oct 19, 2011)

A little bit of wishful thinking.
5dII launched at Â£2300 now from Â£1529 

Depending on spec price of 5dIII probably in range Â£2500-3000.


----------



## bycostello (Oct 20, 2011)

only if Canon have suddenly stopped employing people with business degrees....


----------



## Bart van Dieken (Oct 20, 2011)

Those who have waited long have proven themself patient. If the 5D mark II will be too expensive (lets say 4000 + 1300 (for a 24-70 II)

I might reconsider my choice for Canon and see what Nikon brings to the table. Just kidding ofcource, but do consider the fact that Canon marketing makes you greedy and unsatisfied with your current gear. I wonder if it's even worth investing a huge amount of money in new gear for a lot of people. :-\

__________________________________________________________________________________

Fotograaf www.bartvandieken.com


----------



## Cannon Man (Oct 20, 2011)

In my opinion the new 1Dx is what the 5D III should have been and there should be a medium format 50mp 1Ds III replacement at 13 000$


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 20, 2011)

Cannon Man said:


> In my opinion the new 1Dx is what the 5D III should have been and there should be a medium format 50mp 1Ds III replacement at 13 000$



And a whole new range of lenses? Unless your willing to shoot with a tilt. None of the current lenses will work with mf?


----------



## dstppy (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't see more features and lower price in a 5D.

That said, Canon has shown a willingness to shake up model lines and competition's out there.

Under $3k sounds about right for a true 5D successor, but if a 'baby FF' shows up (basically a slightly better 5D, possibly missing 1 or 2 features), then you'll see your price drop.

No rumors about a new, lower end FF yet though that I can recall.


----------



## NotABunny (Oct 20, 2011)

ttmphotography said:


> I have been reading here a bunch about how most people hope the next 5D released will be under 3K.
> I am thinking it will be cheaper than the current 5D because the 1D that was just released came in at 6,800 and currently they sell for 7,000
> 
> So, if you go off of that then the 5D can also be priced lower than the current model. I am hopeful of 2-2.5K



If Canon goes by the many people on this forum who give their opinion on what Canon's line-up / prices should be, 5D3 will be above $3000. Apparently, lots of people like to feel that their gear is expensive.

On the other hand, there are two reasons why I think that 5D3 will be cheaper than $3000, especially if Canon makes 2 full frame bodies below 1DX:
* 5D2 was cheaper than 5D1, at release time.
* More people are moving up to full frame bodies, so Canon will appease them by at the very least not increasing the price. It is exactly the huge interest in these full frame cameras that will determine Canon to lower or keep the 5D3 price at 5D2's level.


----------



## blueridge (Oct 20, 2011)

Leopard Lupus said:


> Considering the massive following of a camera that has yet to be released yet alone announced, I can see the price around 4K.



I lust after things I'll never be able to afford. A hobby camera at $4k? There are nice used cars cheaper than this. Canon will lose the advanced-hobby non-Pro market at this price point.


----------



## Isaac (Oct 20, 2011)

Canon have seen in the last 3 years how the 5D2 has *taken the world by storm* and has been one of the most *classic camera's ever to be made*. I don't think the 5D3 increase will be too much but *around 10-12% increase* would be reasonable.

Canon 5D2 Body - $2499
Canon 5D3 Body - $2799


----------



## kubelik (Oct 20, 2011)

Isaac said:


> Canon have seen in the last 3 years how the 5D2 has *taken the world by storm* and has been one of the most *classic camera's ever to be made*. I don't think the 5D3 increase will be too much but *around 10-12% increase* would be reasonable.
> 
> Canon 5D2 Body - $2499
> Canon 5D3 Body - $2799



the 5D2 was originally announced at $2699 ... I think Canon could improve it and then release the 5D III at the same original release price as the 5D II. that would get people pretty excited. there are a lot of people that believe it can be cheaper, and I would really like to see those people be right! but I don't want to get over-eager and then be disappointed, so I'm staying more in line with Isaac's viewpoint; I'd be OK with a cost increase if key things (IQ, AF, FPS) get improved significantly. a 100% viewfinder would be really nice too...


----------



## Sunnystate (Oct 20, 2011)

The very reason why 5D are so successful were the prices at the time, and the fact that Canon was able to give FF camera format to advanced amateurs. 
Since than many things changed, just look at Flickr (not official stats) but look how fast groups are filling pages up, and how many photographs your contacts are uploading per day comparing to two-three years a go.
Maybe 5D have become more professional camera with the Mark II release, but this will not keep amateurs with dwindling money and enthusiasm to keep spending thousands of dollars for every latest upgrade.
If Canon think that there is no ceiling in rising prices for it's gear, than they will likely be proven wrong.

There is fantastic opportunity for Canon to once again take market by storm by releasing inexpensive but very decent entry level FF for everybody else.
That way they can keep our snobs satisfied to, making them shell some $5000 for next 5D III.


----------



## yellowkamper (Oct 20, 2011)

I think the 5D 3 replacement will be Â£3000. nothing gets cheaper


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2011)

yellowkamper said:


> I think the 5D 3 replacement will be Â£3000. nothing gets cheaper



Except the 5DII, which was launched at a lower price than the 5D.


----------



## Cannon Man (Oct 20, 2011)

niccyboy said:


> Cannon Man said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion the new 1Dx is what the 5D III should have been and there should be a medium format 50mp 1Ds III replacement at 13 000$
> ...



I would love to buy new lenses, i would like an 85mm and a 135mm lenses for mf format.
And i could use my old lenses on 1D IV and the coming 1DX.


----------



## Joseph (Oct 21, 2011)

Me personally , I cant wait for Canon to create a Medium Format sensor , at least 35x46mm - It would be perfect for me - I am in love with Canon lenses and color , but really want to witness it qualities in sexy 40MP package !!!


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 21, 2011)

Joseph said:


> Me personally , I cant wait for Canon to create a Medium Format sensor , at least 35x46mm - It would be perfect for me - I am in love with Canon lenses and color , but really want to witness it qualities in sexy 40MP package !!!



Except that none of your EF-mount lenses will work with a MF sensor. The TS-E might cover the image circle, but once you put in a bigger mirror the lens won't focus to infinity because it'll be too far away from the sensor.

And then if canon do release an MF camera, and people have to upgrade body and lenses in one go, they then face competition from the very nice and portable Leica S2, Hasselblads, Pentax/contax/mamiya 645, and both Leaf and Phase One have 80 MP backs to compete with. (personally, if i had the cash, i'd be on a Leica S2 tomorrow).

And for all the people i've read whingeing about the sealing, AF and fps on the 5D2, so what? 7D is the sports camera, 1D4 is the better sports camera. 5D line has been and always will be low-fps, and lesser AF.

Give me the 1DX (or even 5D2) sensor in a cardboard body, 1 AF point, 3fps, no video, as long as it's got Live View. Because i'll be setting it up on a tripod and taking landscapes, star-trails, indoor low-light portraits with fast lenses, studio-benchtop-macro, all the things that my 7D is not built for. And price it the same as I paid for my 7D, that's about fair.
(i'd be so happy with a 5D classic, if it had live-view. or does it?)

Once you add in more features that everyone wants for the new 5D, it gets more expensive. 19AF points like the 7D, sealed like a 1D4, 8fps like the 7D, RAW Video, see-in-the-dark sensor. You can't have it all. Or you can. It's called the 1DX, and it costs $6800.

Bring on the 6D baby-FF please.


----------



## Joseph (Oct 21, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> Joseph said:
> 
> 
> > Me personally , I cant wait for Canon to create a Medium Format sensor , at least 35x46mm - It would be perfect for me - I am in love with Canon lenses and color , but really want to witness it qualities in sexy 40MP package !!!
> ...



I didn't even think about the lenses and MF sensors , good point - in the same scenario though , maybe Canon would have no problem creating some extremely nice High Res lenses for a Medium Format line - it's not as if they don't have enough feedback to decide the best lenses to re-create - and if you are someone about to drop the price of a medium format camera , I don't think you'd be worried about backwards compatability either. It would deffinitely be a entirely new breed . What it really comes down too - is when the time comes that I need MORE than FF sensor , I just want Canon standing right there saying - "Here you go" LOL - love these forums - get the opportunity to dream out loud


----------



## wtf1234567 (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't u think its too complicate to hv an extra ff body? to me i think there's no point to start a low cost ff...because when u ready to spend large money for a ff, u might as well spend bit more to get the 5d...besides, its difficult to lower the specs for a low cost ff...i mean..if a low cost ff specs is like 60d woth ff, i will buy it rather than a 5d..


----------



## rocketdesigner (Oct 21, 2011)

Isaac said:


> Canon 5D2 Body - $2499
> Canon 5D3 Body - $2799



Seems reasonable to me...a modest increase, but well under the 3k mark.
But no 1080/60p ... sigh ... I still cannot quite comprehend the problem with slo-mo at full HD res :-[...


----------

